# Car choice dilemma. What shall I go for?



## giles (May 6, 2002)

OK, the time has come to sell the TT. (the third to go).

I will be sad to see it go, but we have another baby arriving in 2 weeks time (as in a real baby).

I am also moving jobs.

I get a company car with the new job, and I have narrowed the choices on the list down to the following:

A3 Sportback 2.0T FSI S Line 5dr
A3 Sportback 2.0T FSI Quattro Sport 5dr
A4 Cabriolet 1.8T

This will replace the TT and will be our second car, that my wife will usually drive during the week with the children.

I will have to keep this car for 4 years so the choice is important.

As for our other car, I have a new RS4 Avant on order due to arrive in Jan 06 hopefully, which I will change my S4 Avant for.

My thoughts are that it would be good to have a Cabriolet as a bit of fun and a change. Also we have the S4 (soon to be RS4) for the real driving experience.

My wife thinks we should go for a Sportback.

I just thought it would be interesting to see what you guys think?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

A4 Cabriolet 1.8T


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Golf V Gti??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd have the cab, but didn't you change to an A4 cab in the past and get rid of it Giles?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd go for the cab Giles, although I'd be tempted to try and stretch for a 2.4 if at all possible... the 6-cyl engine is very refined and suits the character of the car perfectly...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thejepster said:


> I'd go for the cab Giles, although I'd be tempted to try and stretch for a 2.4 if at all possible... the 6-cyl engine is very refined and suits the character of the car perfectly...


If I recall correctly, he sold his second TT for a 3.0 q Cab, but didn't like it and bought his third TT.

Just wondered why it was back on the list again - other than because a TT can't be.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Why buy another Audi? Perhaps you should try a different company for a change? If you have to have an Audi, I would go for the Cab without question. Why have two estate cars? :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Congrats on the expected Giles

Why not keep the S4 (cough "as a run around for the wife" cough) and await the RS4 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Cab - but get atleast the 2.4 or 3.0 Ltr - the 1.8t just feels a bit "whurry"


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Cab - but get atleast the 2.4 or 3.0 Ltr - the 1.8t just feels a bit "whurry"


A bit "whurry" ?? pah. I'm hoping to have mine for the National Meet  8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Cab - but get atleast the 2.4 or 3.0 Ltr - the 1.8t just feels a bit "whurry"
> ...


Not knocking it - the 2.4 only offers 7 bhp more - but the difference is in the engine/exhaust note & I found the V6 to be a little smoother.
Still great cars throughout...... and I actually sat in the back  and got a tan


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lisa - bit OT - but are you getting a windbreak too? Am thinking of getting one but am wondering how well they fit and look etc.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have ordered the wind deflector as I have blowy hair  Not seen one in the flesh, so don't know about fit etc, but have heard they are a must.

Though I could do a Audrey Hepburn with head scarf and dark shades. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> I have ordered the wind deflector as I have blowy hair  Not seen one in the flesh, so don't know about fit etc, but have heard they are a must.
> 
> Though I could do a Audrey Hepburn with head scarf and dark shades. 8)


It was more blowy than a TTR, that's certain - but I didn't think it was TOO bad. Then again, my hair is short 

Although its a dealer-fit accessory, it was cheaper with the order than buying from vagparts, IIRC...

Money well spent, though, if it means Lisa will have the hood down from time to time. I'm already worried she'll drive it like a Coupe :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Cab !!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> Lisa - bit OT - but are you getting a windbreak too? Am thinking of getting one but am wondering how well they fit and look etc.


We looked at one when looked at a Cab a while back. Fit is pretty good, but it, obviously, renders the back seats useless. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa - bit OT - but are you getting a windbreak too? Am thinking of getting one but am wondering how well they fit and look etc.
> ...


TY Kell - I was aware that it rendered the seats unusable - but they are empty 95% of the time. But if it does a good job I'll be looking for one.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Golf GTI.

Aren't you bored of Audis by now?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

The wind deflector works really well and is a must of you are going to drive at speed or on cooler days with the hood down. Very easy to fit (sub 1 min) and take out, only downside is that it takes up a bit of boot space when not used (but then the roof will be up and you can pull the little lever to increase the boot space)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Antwerpman said:


> The wind deflector works really well and is a must of you are going to drive at speed or on cooler days with the hood down. Very easy to fit (sub 1 min) and take out, only downside is that it takes up a bit of boot space when not used (but then the roof will be up and you can pull the little lever to increase the boot space)


TY - now to find suppliers and compare prices.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd not get an audi, or any model made by the VW group. get a BMW


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

A lot of replies - thanks guys. I have been out all day hence the lack of a response from me.

Yes, I did have an A4 Cab 3.0 Sport for about 18 months when they 1st came out. I loved the car, but the drive wasn't good enough - I thought it was going to be more sporty.

The idea of going for the 1.8T is that it will be my wife's car and doesn't nee to be fast, just fun when the sun is out and quite practical.

I will have the RS4 Avant - so no worries about fun for me.

I am thinking that if I go for the Sportback I will never drive it as I will always drive the RS4 instead, but at least with a Cab I will drive it sometimes when the weather is good.

Someone said why get the sportback and have 2 estates - good point.

As for the wind deflector, I kept it when I sold the 3.0 Cabriolet - and it is still in my shed 2 years later. Perhaps an omen.

At least I won't have to buy another wind deflector! (although sorry to say I only used it ONCE in the 18 months I had the car).

Thanks to everyone for the input. My wife still prefers the Sportback (for now) - so the discussion is still ongoing.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

So you have RS which covers your need for speed.
So this ones the pratical car....
i have mt second due in sept and went with BMW touring. You are going to need the space of a estate whether you belive that now or not I know you will. In terms of 4WD i avoid these cos in terms of space inside they are effectively no bigger than estate just more expensive and you really dont need a x5 type thing in UK so why so many people get them is beyond me.

So you should seriously look at the estates..BMW/audi/Volvo(the new shape and top of range are excellent value and if you go with white people get out yr way real fast or even slow down for you  they think you maybe police !! )

just my thoughts.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> So you have RS which covers your need for speed.
> So this ones the pratical car....
> i have mt second due in sept and went with BMW touring. You are going to need the space of a estate whether you belive that now or not I know you will. In terms of 4WD i avoid these cos in terms of space inside they are effectively no bigger than estate just more expensive and you really dont need a x5 type thing in UK so why so many people get them is beyond me.
> 
> ...


The RS4 is an estate car! Why have 2 of them? :?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

A4 Cab.

The one thing I guess the 1.8T has over the 2.4 is that after a quick trip to AMD its going to be a lot quicker. Not that this sounds relevant in this instance...

Damian


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

oops i miss read that bit on the RS !
true you dont want 2 estates!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> A4 Cab.
> 
> The one thing I guess the 1.8T has over the 2.4 is that after a quick trip to AMD its going to be a lot quicker. Not that this sounds relevant in this instance...
> 
> Damian


The 1.8T already has better fuel economy and better acceleration figures than the 2.4. A visit to one of the tuners will turn the 163PS engine into 205...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > A4 Cab.
> ...


I wonder how you know that Tim


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Not sure about those power increases Tim.

The A4 1.8T Cab can't be tuned as successfully as the TT block. I chatted to AmD about remapping my wife's A4 Cab but they felt the gains to be minimal so I didn't bother trying it.

The A4 Cab is a nice car, but not a luggage hauler. With all the gear for 2 kids, pram, bags etc. You are going to struggle to get the roof down as the boot space is restricted by the space needed for the roof to fold into.

We can only get by with one as my daughter is now 3 and no longer uses a pram.

Great looking car, nice to cruise around in, but not sure its very practical and its definitely not quick. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Not sure about those power increases Tim.
> 
> The A4 1.8T Cab can't be tuned as successfully as the TT block. I chatted to AmD about remapping my wife's A4 Cab but they felt the gains to be minimal so I didn't bother trying it.
> 
> ...


AMD obviously didn't want to take any more money off you. Maybe they're just sick of seeing you in there...

Revo quote 195bhp and 225ft/lb (up from 163bhp and 160ft/lb)

I'm not a mechanical guru by any means, but I'd consider those gains would definately be noticeable...

Perhaps AMD don't have a good off the shelf map for the car, or would rather spend their time doing something more sporty. I dunno. Either way, they're telling porkies IMHO.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Your comment prompted me to talk to them again today.

Different result this time :? They did feel it would be better to go for a 'traditional' remap rather than one-click to get better results, but felt both would yield good results.

So I guess it might be worth a go! 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

As some of you know my now ex employee had an A4 1.8 turbo cab - very nice car, but if it's performance you are after, don't bother. It is after all, a car to be seen in.

One of my friend's has the 3.0 version which is much smoother and worth the extra money IMO.

I still ripped his arse in the TT much to his discontent 

personal choice tho' the 1.8T is no slouch


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I still ripped his arse in the TT much to his discontent


digimeisTTer, we don't really need to know what you get up to in your TT. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Your comment prompted me to talk to them again today.
> 
> Different result this time :? They did feel it would be better to go for a 'traditional' remap rather than one-click to get better results, but felt both would yield good results.
> 
> So I guess it might be worth a go! 8)


Not wonderful advertising for AMD is it? :?

Like I said, maybe they simply couldn't be arsed the first time around...


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everyone.

OK. Decision made.

A4 Cabriolet 1.8T Sport in Ebony Black with black leather.

So, we will have:

RS4 Avant (mine) and A4 Cabriolet (for my wife).

Perfect combo I think and family trips will be in the RS4 and my wife will use the cab with the 2 kids.

Seriously, thank you all.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

giles said:


> Thanks to everyone.
> 
> OK. Decision made.
> 
> ...


Bit like Lisa and me, cept mine's still an S4... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Cab - but get atleast the 2.4 or 3.0 Ltr - the 1.8t just feels a bit "whurry"


aka wheezy rough old nail of a lump.

Are you only allowed Audis?


----------

